# Printing problem leads to packages question



## cpcnw (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi,

I recently tried setting up my laser ps printer as I had in the past with FreeBSD - creating an entry in /etc/printcap, adding ifps to /usr/local/libexec, adding my printers name and ip to /etc/hosts and starting *lpd* in /etc/rc.conf

When trying to do a basic test I'm getting errors in /var/log/lpd-errs 

```
/usr/local/libexec/psif: /usr/local/bin/enscript: not found
Jul 18 09:46:53 cpcnw lpd[1739]: LASER: job could not be sent to remote host (cfA008cpcnw.co.uk)
```
Now for the life of me I can't remember where I got the enscript package from but I think its part of ghostscript? There is a package called enscript-a4 - maybe that was it?

Anyways I ftp'ed into ftp.freebsd.org.pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/Latest and an *ls enscript** shows the following

```
lrwxr-xr-x  1 1006  1006  30 Dec  3  2011 enscript-a4.tbz -> ../All/enscript-a4-1.6.4_4.tbz
lrwxr-xr-x  1 1006  1006  34 Dec  3  2011 enscript-letter.tbz -> ../All/enscript-letter-1.6.4_4.tbz
lrwxr-xr-x  1 1006  1006  36 Dec  4  2011 enscript-letterdj.tbz -> ../All/enscript-letterdj-1.6.4_4.tbz
lrwxr-xr-x  1 1006  1006  29 Dec  4  2011 enscriptfonts.tbz -> ../All/enscriptfonts-0.81.tbz
```
however doing a *pkg_add -r enscript-a4* results in 

```
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/Latest/enscript-a4.tbz' by URL
```
I noticed the same with *mc* (although *mc-light* works)

Anyone shed any light on this and my printing issue?

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 18, 2012)

print/enscript-letter is the right one for the US.


----------



## cpcnw (Jul 18, 2012)

Oddly I just tried to *pkg_add -r enscript-a4* and not only did it install but printing is now working!

Thanks!

Please mark [SOLVED]

PS can't seem to use formatting tools in dillo - sorry!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2012)

cpcnw said:
			
		

> Please mark [SOLVED]


Edit your first post, click on "Go Advanced" and you'll be able to edit the title of the thread and set it to "Solved".


----------

